# Ipod Version 6.1.6 Battery Life Issue



## FirstStrike (Jan 17, 2015)

I have an *iPod Touch Gen 4* that has been acting up for a while. The battery life is erratic at best. It will say it is fully charged and then die in 25 minutes. It seems to operate perfect when it is plugged, which is what I have to do most of the time. Is there any help or do I need to have the battery replaced. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What model and generation? I don't know of any iPods that have replaceable batteries.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What kind of iPod is it?

Have you tried any of these tips from Apple? https://www.apple.com/batteries/maximizing-performance/#ipod

Otherwise, if the battery needs replacement, see here:
http://support.apple.com/kb/index?page=servicefaq&geo=United_States&product=ipod


----------



## FirstStrike (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you...it is an Ipod Touch Gen 4.


----------

